
Ask HN: How do Google recruiters work? - rootsudo
Hi guys!<p>A google recruited reached out to me on Linkedin.<p>I&#x27;m as giddy and anxious as a high school girl.<p>The recruiter said it&#x27;s &quot;casual&quot; but it&#x27;s clearly more than that. It&#x27;d be for a google cloud role.<p>Technical solution engineer.<p>Could anyone give me the rundown on what to expect?
======
pinewurst
Given that this is a Google recruiter, disappointment with perhaps a vague
sense of misuse.

------
smartician
It's about as exciting as having sent in your resume and hearing back from
them. So not nothing, but don't picture yourself getting chair massages while
sipping draft kombucha just yet.

------
olegious
You'll chat with a recruiter then get scheduled for a phone screen, which may
lead to an in person interview. Pretty standard stuff.

------
imauld
If you don't have a copy of Cracking The Coding Interview I'd suggest getting
one. Also:

[https://github.com/jwasham/coding-interview-
university](https://github.com/jwasham/coding-interview-university)

------
modbait
Slowly. Very. Very. Slowly.

(Also, no matter what anyone says, at least until you have a written offer,
they can and will decline you at any time. Be careful.)

